# Listing ingredients



## breathenatural (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I am in the process of having a new logo and label printed. 

In the ingredients do I need to list the particular essential oil used, or can I just list essentail oils as the ingredient?
thanks in advance, 
Jill


----------



## Scotsoap (Feb 25, 2008)

If you are in Europe it has to be the actual name of the essential oil, that is it's INCI name with common name in brackets if you want to add that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

i would say by name, because you wouldnt know if the person was allergic to that particular essential oil. so list it.


----------



## sofietje (Feb 25, 2008)

Scotsoap said:
			
		

> If you are in Europe it has to be the actual name of the essential oil, that is it's INCI name with common name in brackets if you want to add that.


And in Europe you also have to name the 26 allergens that are present if they are above a limit. If the concentration of the substance used is below this value, then it is assumed that there is no longer a relevant risk of its causing an allergy. 

0,01% for rinse off products (soap)
0,1% for leave-ons (creams etc)

See : IFRA  : Allergen Labelling in Europe


----------



## breathenatural (Feb 25, 2008)

My issue is that I have say 10 products, and then I have about 7 different essential oil combinations...

so that is 70 different labels I have to have printed.  $$$$$ 

If I have to list them individually, I wonder if I can list it like this:

It may contain the following essential oils....

and then list all of them. 

What do you think?
Anyone know who in Canada I can contact to confirm? Like a FDA or Better Business?


----------



## Scotsoap (Feb 26, 2008)

sofietje said:
			
		

> Scotsoap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you may have mistyped those percentages sofietje, my information gives those numbers as

0.001% for LEAVE ON
0.01%   for RINSE OFF


----------



## sofietje (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm, percentages is always a tricky one for me.  :roll: 

This is what I read in the document from IFRA : 





> The limit values are 100 ppm (parts per million = 0.01%) for products which are rinsed off the skin, e.g. shampoos, and 10 ppm for products which are left on the skin, e.g. creams. If the concentration of the substance used is below this value, then it is assumed that there is no longer a relevant risk of its causing an allergy.



So that's why I wrote 0,01% for rinse off and 0,1% for creams etc. 
But now I think about it, I think you're right. *Thank you for correcting me. * 

I'm nowhere near selling my soap yet (and don't know if I ever will), but I like knowing the regulations.


----------

